# HELP!!! There's something wrong with my betta!!!



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Today, I just noticed that near my betta (Sashimi's) eye, there is this weird spot. The pictures that I have are blurry, but hopefully someone can help me!
What is this!? I'm scared for him! He seems to be acting fine, he's eating and swimming and he's active. He's due for a water change tomorrow. But please! What is this?! 




























Also, recently, there's this weird stuff on the bottom of his tank. It just apppeared out of nowhere yesterday, and I'm wondering what it is. He doesn't seem bothered by it, and it doesn't seem to be harming him.










Please help my poor betta! I just got him and I'm trying to make him as happy as possible!


----------



## radiobath (Nov 12, 2008)

The white spot could be ich. And I'm very familiar with that white fuzzy stuff. Happened to my betta tank a lot. I don't know exactly what it is, but you definitely need to clean the water and the gravel more often. If you clean your tank regularly, it shouldn't do that.

Is your tank in direct sunlight? Do you test the water?


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't test the water because like every college student out there... I'm broke and I can't afford a good water test kit.
No, my tank isn't in direct sunlight, but I DO have a bright desk light next to it...
Also, its a 1.5 gallon tank and I change 50% of the water 2 times a week. (I've only had him for about 2 weeks now).


----------



## FlaNatural (Aug 26, 2008)

In my opinion a 1.5 gallon is too small. With a tank that small you should probably be changing 100% and cleaning twice a week instead of 50 %. I recommend coming up with some extra change for a larger tank. Ideally, 5 gallons, but practically at least 2.5-3. This is much cheaper than a water test kit. After you get a larger tank, or start cleaning it more often, the white stuff shouldnt be there any more, and he possibly might be able to fight off the ich by himself if that is in fact what it is. If he still has it after one week, or it gets worse quick, then you gotta go to the petstore and buy ich treatment. Good luck


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

In my opinion a good liquid test kit is an essential tool for any fishkeeper and isn't something you can really skimp on. Plus, if you order it online it will only run you about $15 and last a really long time. I also wouldn't recommend 100% water changes. They require that you catch the fish, move him to another container, and then acclimate him to completely new aquarium water. 50% changes are much less stressful. You could increase your water changes, but just add in another 50% change a week. Honestly I think even on a 1.5g tank two 50% changes a week should be fine once the tank is cycled, but you might want to do three a week until the tank is cycled. But then again...you can't ever be sure what your water parameters are without that test kit.


----------



## radiobath (Nov 12, 2008)

In my 10 gal, I have a stick-on tester for temperature, ammonia, and pH. I didn't trust the pH level, so I picked up an API pH test kit. Really simple stuff, a bottle of the "dye" and a test tube. Put a few drops in, shake it, hold it up to the card, voila. The price? Well, I'm not too sure, the boyfriend got it as a gift because he hated my stick-on one, and threw out the receipt. BUT, let me put it to you this way: his idea of being generous is picking up the tip at McDonalds. 

But if you look, a lot of the API stuff is on sale right now at Petco. Regardless of how badly these chain stores treat bettas, they do have supplies that are much needed.

Aquarium Water Testing Equipment at PETCO

I wouldn't do 100% changes either. Also, I heard that on another breeder's site, he saw the same stuff at the bottom of his tank, and it turned out to be dust, fish slime, and general waste. If you don't have a cover on your tank, that's probably it. To be on the safe side, I'd take out the gravel, wash it thoroughly with hot water, rinse it with a bit of diluted vinegar, suck up what you can with a DIY siphon, and keep the gravel out until you know you beat it away.

I agree with what FlaNatural says: a 1.5 is too small. However, a 2.5 is okay in my mind. Just know that the smaller the tank, the more work it requires to clean it up, especially if there are no filters and heaters.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks for the info! 
Well... I would LOVE to get a 10 gallon tank and a divider and put both my bettas in there, but I don't have space in my dorm for anything bigger than what I have.
Also, I have my other betta in a 1 gallon tank with an air pump and an undergravel fliter, and this tank is 100% clean, and my betta in there has ALWAYS been healthy. 
I'm not sure what to do, but I'm going to get the same tank that I have for my other betta for this one. I've had so much luck with the other tank.
I'm going to do that and see what happens


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me.Dorm rooms DO have a tendency to be rather small. Ha. I remember those days. You just have room for a few clothes and your books.


----------



## mad1 (Nov 17, 2008)

you could bring him to a fish store too, but that could stress him out, but you can bring a water sample and almost any fish store will test your water for free if your broke


----------



## mad1 (Nov 17, 2008)

aw poor betta
i cant see the spot very well but you should search the internet for fish diseases and see if there is a picture that matches. There are usually otc medications that you can but. There are 2 diseases called white spot and ick that you should look at.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

White spot and ich are the same disease. From what I could see in the picture, it doesn't look like your fish has ich.

Don't trust those stick-on water parameter monitors. They're even less accurate than test strips and will begin to deteriorate in your tank and cause a mess. There's really no substitute for a liquid test kit (well, except for digital probes, but those tend to be a little on the expensive side).


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i have no real advise to give,i'm sorry to say,just this question......
do any of your friends keep bettas,because perhaps you could split
the cost of the test kit between you all.
i do hope you get to the bottom of this problem,and he will be ok.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm going home for Thanksgiving on Friday, so I'm going to do a water change before that, and then I'm going to get a new tank for him over the break. 
Another concern that I have is that I got gel feeders for my bettas (the ones that don't mess up your water). I got them for Thanksgiving break because I don't want to stress out my bettas by having them go thru 2 car rides in one week. 
I'm concerned about my bettas though, what if they don't like the feeders? What if they don't eat them and they die? Will they eat them? Should I put the feeder in a few days before and not feed them so that they get used to the feedr?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You COULD put them in a few days before to see how they do, but I think they'll eat them if they get hungry enough.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna put them in now!
Thanks!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The gel feeders are just a gel made of seaweed protein with daphnia stuck in it, so I think bettas should probably at least pick the daphnia out. I was out of town for ten days once and dropped one of the gel feeders in my tank. At the time, the tank just had a dwarf gourami, some zebra danios and some cories. The feeder had definitely been picked at. The fish seemed hungry but they were all still alive and active when I returned from the trip. Hope that helped!


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

I put the feeders in my tanks, and now all of the water is REALLY foggy. I don't know what to do, because I can't bring them home, and I can't not feed them for like 10 days. 
What should I do?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

White spot and ich are the same thing... Its hard to diagnose with the picture quality.. But it COULD be ich, I doubt it is if you've had him for two weeks now, is there anything in the tank he could have injured himself on? Is there a chance you could get a better picture? Perhaps a side view?

Lol I wish I had of noticed this thread had two pages before I posted...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought that those gel feeders weren't supposed to mess up the water.You could check to see if your water parameters are ok.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, they're NOT supposed to mess up the water. And as I said before, I'm really broke (like I have negative numbers in my bank accounts) and I haven't been able to get a test kit. 

I don't know what to do!!! I'm leaving in 2 days and I can't bring them home with me! Should I just leave the feeders in there and do a 80% water change when I get back? I'm gonna be gone for 10 days, and there is no way I can bring my bettas home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Does it look like they are eating the food? Do the fish look like they are doing ok? I'd just leave the feeders in there. Its better than letting them go hungry.I can certainly understand being broke. I don't test the water in my little 1 gallon containers and my fish are ok. Good luck.


----------



## mad1 (Nov 17, 2008)

eithergice your friend keys and have them feed your fish or you could get a flake feed timer or one of those slow disolving pyramids food things


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Dramaqueen... I have a one gallon and I don't test the water either, my fish has always been fine, so I'm not really concerned, I DO have a thermometer though. 

I can't give my friend a key, I live in a dorm and everyone is going home, not just me. 

I guess I'm going to leave the feeders in there, and I'll do a water change when I get back...

Ok, so here's ANOTHER problem, I have a live plant in my betta's tank, and while I'm gone I can't leave the tank plugged in, meaning I can have the tank light on. What do I do with the plant? Is it going to die?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

The plant would probably be pretty damaged but should recover... What do you mean you can't leave the tank plugged in? Is there a heater? If batman said the feeders worked well for him then I would trust it. Only use like half of the feeder block or something. Then when you come home do a big water change.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cann gel feeders be split in half?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:| .... To be honest... I don't know? Hah I assumed they were like regular vacation feeders and could be split? I imagine if fish could eat the block then it would have to be soft enough to cut? :dunno:

I just looked gel feeders up and they are supposed to be pretty good for not polluting your water. I can't say I have experience with them though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what they even look like because I've never used them before.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey! Yeah, they can be split in half and that's what I did because one feeder is supposed to feed like 5 fish in a 10 gallon tank, and I only have 2 bettas (in their own tanks). 

When we leave campus, we have to unplug everything because no one is going to be here and it is a fire hazard to keep everything plugged in, no I don't have a heater because its like rediculously warm in the dorms (like 80 degrees), so the water can't be much cooler. I DO have a thermometer for one of the tanks and it says that it's 78 degrees, perfect temp for bettas. 

I have a tank with a light an air pump and an under gravel filter, I'm kind of worried about turning off the filter, but it should be ok as long as I do a wtaer change when I get back. 

My bettas don't seem to mind the foggy water, so I think I'll leave it the way it is and just change the water when I get back.

I hope the plant doesn't die when I'm away because I won't have the filter on and the water is going to get even grosser if it dies.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

The plant might help filter the water... You do know that once you come back it will be like starting all over again right? Any beneficial bacteria in your filter will be dead and you'll have mini cycles.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they'll be fine. They won't go hungry and will be warm enough. Have a good Thanksgiving break!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What kind of plant is it? If it's something like java fern or java moss I really wouldn't be too concerned. I have this stuff growing underneath of rock formations where they pretty much never get any light exposure, other than ambient room light, which isn't much.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

I think its java fern, I'm not sure. So the plant should be ok.
I leave today, so I really hope my bettas don't die while I'm gone. I'm gonna be really upset if they do!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll be fine. I know, they're like your children, you can't help but worry. Hahaa


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha.... Yeah my fishies are like my children, I hate to leave them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I worry about mine when I have to leave them. Last time i went anywhere I only had 2 fish and they each went different places. Neither person wanted both fish. One stayed with a neighbor and the other one spent Christmas in Indiana with another friend. She took him and her betta to her parents' house 2 hours away.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh wow. Well I didn't want to bring them home because it's really stressful for the fish to have to endure 2 car rides in a week, so I decided to use the feeders, but I'm still really worried about them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it WAS stressful for the fish and my friend said they were pale for a few days, but they survived. How far is your college from home?


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

It depends on how fast you drive, but its between 2 and 3 hours, so its not like they're short car rides, they're LONG ones.

I just hope they're ok.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah, its really not a good idea to travel with them that far.My friend did it because she had to. Either that or leave them with a neighbor who wouldn't have taken care of them properly.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

I just got back today, and they're both ALIVE, and they seem happy too. I just got aquarium salt, so I put a little bit in their tanks, and I got some meds for my fish with fin rot. 

I got a new tank for Sashimi (the one with fin rot), because his old tank was disgusting. After 11 days of no water change, it was SO gross, it smelled, and it was slimy, it was gross. I just dumped the whole thing. Sashimi seems very happy in his new tank (which now has a filter and an air pump). I'm really happy that he finally seems to be happy.

I'm kind of concerned about Sushi though. He's my favorite of the 2 (he's my first), and he doesn't seem to be as happy. I changed some of his water today, and whenever I get the chance, I have to get him a new air stone (his old one is wearing out). He IS an older and bigger fish that Sashimi, but he doesn't seem to want to swim around or anything. Like I said earlier, I don't have a water test kit, but the water is 78 degrees, and he's always been fine with what he's been living in. I put a little bit of aquarium salt in his tank. He IS swimming around a little bit, but I'm still concerned.

It might just be because Sashimi is in a new tank that he's swimming around a lot and maybe Sushi has always acted like this. He seems to be getting old (like an old man), because he doesn't move much. He DOES swim around, but not as much as Sashimi. 

I'm not sure what to do, but it seems like he's getting fat (I'm not overfeeding him. I give him 3 pellets in the morning and 3 at night, and once or twice a week I give him a bloodworm or 2). Maybe it's just my imagination, but I AM concerned. 

I have bettafix and another fish medication. I put a drop of Quick Cure by Aquarium Products. It's supposed to provide fast relief for Ick and Protozoan Parasites. I think Sushi may be getting Ick because I see 2 small white dots by his eye. I'm going to change some of his water sometime this week, after I have a little bit of time to see if the meds are working. This sounds good right?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If Sushi is scratching himself against the rocks or side of the tank, it could be ick. I'm glad they were ok when you got back.Maybe the vacation feeder food made Sushi constipated.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe it did. Ill feed him tomorrow, and then I won't feed him for a day or 2 and see what happens. And hes not scratching himself against the tank or anything, but there ARE 2 white dots near his eye.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may not be anything to worry about. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, I will. It looks like he's an old man, its kind of funny.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They DO slow down as they get older.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

That's true, but he's not that old, I've only had him for 8-9 months. PetCo bettas are usually pretty young when you get them, so by estimation, hes a year old. That's not that old for a betta, but maybe its time for him to slow down?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, a year isn't that old for a betta. I don't really know what age they start slowing down. Maybe around 2 years or so.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, it could have to do with the fact that I had him in a really tiny tank (like 1/4 gallon) for like 3-4 months. I didn't do research before buying him, and after doing research I got him a 1 gallon with a filter and air pump. So maybe he aged faster?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know. Do you mean that maybe he aged faster from living in a small container for awhile? I had a betta that lived in a half gallon for 3 1/2 years.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I meant, but I guess that's not the case. He's a pretty big betta, hes about 4-5 inches long including his tail, maybe he's just sluggish because he's so big.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe its because you were gone and now he'll perk up now that you're back.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe, that COULD be very possible. He usually perks up whenever I'm around, so maybe that's just it. I think I'm going to switch him with my other betta. Like where the tanks are, so that he's closer to me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea. Then he can see you better.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yep! I just switched them and he already seems happier. I think its because he was farther away from me, so he felt like he wasn't getting any attention, he seems better now! Hopefully that was it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good! I'm glad he's happier  They do have their ways of letting us know what they want.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, they do. He seems happier this morning too. I think he feels like I was neglecting him since I got my new betta. Especially since I used to pay so much attention to him when he was closer to me!
He seems perkier, but he's still kinda slow, I guess thats just because hes a bigger betta, I wish I could get him a bigger tank, but I don't have the money or the space to do it : (


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know what you mean. I'd like to have better accomodations for mine too, but money and space are a problem for me. Not to mention all the paraphernalia that goes with tanks.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah definitely. I wish I could get a 10 gallon with a divider for both my bettas, but I can't afford it, AND I don't have the space for it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would have to have 2 10g, each one divided and one 2.5g for all 5 of mine. The heaters and filters would make my electricity bill go up, too, which would not please my Mother.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

No, it wouldn't. I'm in a dorm, so I'm not paying the electricity bill, but it wouldn't make my parents happy either when I had to go home for break. Maybe next year when I'm in a bigger dorm, I could get a bigger tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is off topic but what is your major and what year of college are you in?


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh lol.
I'm a freshman, and as of right now my major is psychology, but I want to go into Elementary ed. either that or sex therapy (as weird as that sounds).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is interesting! My major was elementary education and I switched to psychology. That was like 25 years ago. lol


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Lol seriously?

Thats kind of funny how we seemed to switch majors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, seriously! I went into elementary education, then did my preprofessional and found out that I didn't like working with kids so I switched to psychology. I loved psychology.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

That's pretty cool! I took psych 101 this semester, and i had to drop it because i was doing so badly, its really interesting, but really hard.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had to take personality theory, abnormal psychology and statistics. Statistics was really hard since I'm awful at math but I had a great professor. I ended up taking it twice. I got a d the first time then it seemed to make more sense the second time. I got a b the second time.I had some great professors. I went to a small college so it was easy to get to know the professors.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Ohhh, that's cool. I actually took statistics in high school, it was an AP class, so it counted as collge, so I'm officially done with math for the rest of my life! (I'm pretty bad at math too how I got into an AP statistics class is beyond me). My college is medium sized, the class sizes vary, my english class was like 15 people, and my math class was like 35. But that's not that much bigger than my classes at high school, though I do prefer the 15 people classes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My class sizes ranged from about 10 to about 35-40 people.I loved college but hated high school.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Psych major, huh? My girlfriend's a psychology/biochemistry double major. She's actually applying to graduate programs for genetic counseling right now, as she wants to get a master's in genetic counseling before going to med school. A lot of people think psych is only preparation for psychiatry or doing therapy, but there are *tons* of things you can do with a psych degree. 

Then again, there's nothing wrong with switching majors, either! Some people switch a million times before they really find something that they're good at and want to keep doing for the rest of their lives.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your girlfriend is going to med school? Wow! Thats cool. And biochemistry! Thats got to be very difficult with lots of studying! Ha I absolutely HATED science and got mostly d's and f's. I changed my major because I found out that I don't like working with children.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I hated high school too, and so far I'm loving college. Yeah, you can do almost ANYTHING with a psych degree. 

And yeah, I keep switching my major, but I realize that it happens...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I loved college, too. I liked the freedom that you don't have in high school. If you change your major, thats ok. You need to find whats right for you.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, there's definitely a lot of freedom in collge, I would actually rather be at school than be at home, just because I can live my own life, instead of the one my parents want me to live.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you definitely have the freedom to do what you want. You can have whatever pets you want, too. lol


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, in a dorm I can't have everything, but I CAN have lots of fish!

I love being at school without my parents, because then I can do what I want, I plan on getting a tattoo and an industrial ear piercing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had 2 hamsters and was lucky I didn't get caught.We weren't allowed to have anything but fish. One of my friends was a resident assistant and I told him I had them and he said to just keep them out of sight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When I got my ears double pierced, my Mom didn't even notice until about a week later.haa


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

dramaqueen said:


> When I got my ears double pierced, my Mom didn't even notice until about a week later.haa


:lol::lol: When I got my tongue pierced, my mom didn't notice for like 6 months. She wasn't even mad :|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think she even pays any more attention to how many bettas I have, either. I think she turns a blind eye to my betta addiction.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

College is where rules are meant to be broken. My girlfriend's parents would kill her if they found out about her tattoos and piercings (even though she's 21...crazy parents). Our campus also only allowed fish as pets, but she had a cat on campus without getting in trouble.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We had a few people with cats, too. They just kept them well hidden. I had an apartment on campus and it was easier to hide things. Haa


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

I wish I could have a cat, but I'm allergic 

I've heard of people having hamsters and stuff. As long as you can keep them well hidden, then there isn't usualy a problem. 

I have a feeling when I get my industrial, my parents aren't going to notice for a LONG time... the tattoo however, is a different story. Where I REALLY want my tattoo is on my foot, but that's going to be impossible to hide, I also want one on my wrist (another impossible place), the last one that I want is on my back, so I should be able to hide it easily enought.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, when they start yelling, just tell them you wanted the tattoos so you got them. When my Mom found out about the hamsters, she was mad and told me I couldn't bring them home but I ended up bringing them home anyway. She wasn't very happy about it but one died shortly after I came back home. Then the other one died the last year I was in college.
The granddaughter of a neighbor of mine has wings tattooed across her shoulders. Her Grandpa was having her show them to everyone. It was summer and she was wearing a tank top.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

xst3ph90x said:


> I wish I could have a cat, but I'm allergic
> 
> I've heard of people having hamsters and stuff. As long as you can keep them well hidden, then there isn't usualy a problem.
> 
> I have a feeling when I get my industrial, my parents aren't going to notice for a LONG time... the tattoo however, is a different story. Where I REALLY want my tattoo is on my foot, but that's going to be impossible to hide, I also want one on my wrist (another impossible place), the last one that I want is on my back, so I should be able to hide it easily enought.


My girlfriend has a bumblebee tattooed on the inside of her left wrist that's about 3/4". She wears a tight-fitting, wide-banded bracelet whenever she's around her parents. She's had the tattoo for just over two years now and they still haven't noticed. Her other two tattoos are on her upper thigh near her hip, and on her butt, so those are obviously very well hidden.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but what is industrial ear piercing?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

An industrial is where you get the cartilage along the outer rim of your ear pierced in two places, then you get a barbel that connects the two piercings. Let me find a picture...

http://wiki.bmezine.com/images/4/4b/Industrial_Piercing-5.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ooh, that looks like it would hurt! haahaa


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

dramaqueen said:


> ooh, that looks like it would hurt! haahaa


Lol it really would. I pierced my cartilage 8 months ago and its still not fully healed. If it gets hits or anything I'll have an infection the next day. They can take a year before they fully heal. Probably one of the worst piercing for healing. I love industrials though, they look so awesome.

I wish my parents never noticed my plugs. They have accepted them now but for a few months they there would chase me with rulers accusing me of making the holes in my ears bigger:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

For some reason, ear piercings seem hard to heal. I had trouble with my second set.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Really? I put 3/4" holes in my ears and never had any big problems with them. Its really only the cartilage piercings that are the worst. What type of jewellery are you using? A lot of people are sensitive to most types of jewellery.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wear 14 carat gold earrings. I just have mine double pierced. I had my ears pierced when I was 12, then 18 years later, got the second set .I got the second ones in 1992. It just seemed like it took them a long time to heal.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, the industrial is supposed to be the most painful non genital piercing you can get, and I've read horror stories, but I figure no pain no gain right?

I gauged my ears a while back, I got up to 4s, and then there was prom, so I took them out for prom and I wasn't able to put them back in after prom weekend. 

Ok, SOOO sorry to change the topic momentarily... but I just got home after spending a night in NYC, and I don't have a heater for my bettas, and the water was 78 degrees before I left, and now I just got home and the water is 71 degrees and I don't have the money for a heater, not only that, but one of my bettas doesn't seem to be eating. He's swimming around fine (he DOES seem a bit jumpy), but other than that he's fine. He doesn't seem to be showing signs of any diseases other than the fact that he isn't eating. The other betta is perfectly fine. I'm not sure waht to do, I don't have the money for a heater, and even if I did, it wouldn't really be worth it because most of the year I live at school where its 80 degrees in the dorms and the water stays at 78 degrees, so it would be such a waste. 

Is he just mad at me for leaving? I've also been out a lot recently and I haven't been able to give them as much attention as I would like, do you think he's mad at me for that? I don't know what to do....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you us the vacation feeders again? Maybe he's constipated.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope, no vacation feeders, I was only gone overnight, so I just skipped 2 feedings, that's not a big deal. He seems ok now, I think he was just mad that I left.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he's better. Boy, they have their ways of showing us that they are unhappy with us! Haahaa. I have one that I think is still mad at me for putting Melafix in his water 2 months ago! Whenever I try to feed him, he zooms to the bottom of the container and stays there until I back away from the container, then he comes up to eat! Weird.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, he seems really happy now that I've been home a little more. That IS weird, I love bettas SO much that I got another one yesterday! He's all white (or he's supposed to be, but the lighting makes him look pink). I sent a picture to my friend and she said that it was a gay fish (because its a HE and its pink), so I was looking at drag queen names online to see what I would name him, but I decided on Roxanne (yes even for a male betta), because he's supposed to be white, but he looks pink so he's 'putting on the red light'. It's a REALLY corny joke, but still. 

So yeah, my friend and I also traded fish, so I trades Sashimi for Bitchfish (long story on that name). So here's some pictures.

Here's Bitchfish- he's a veiltail



















He looks more blue in these pictures than purple, but he's purple. Also, his fins are really strange, I think he may be a combtail...

And here's the newest addition to my fish family... Roxanne- he's a delta tail



















And those are my 2 newest fish...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both so pretty!! If I ever get a pink male, I'm gonna name him Pink Floyd. Haahaa. My brother is a Pink Floyd fan.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, that actually makes sense haha... I've been looking at some crazy halfmoons online, and I want one SO badly. Also, I want a giant betta! They're either halfmoons or plakats and they're like the size of a computer mouse! I want one soooooooooooo badly, but the only website that I can find selling them is selling them for like 120 dollars! (That's a bit TOO much if you ask me). Maybe one day... when I get a job... I want one SO badly.. 

You wanna hear something weird... Everytime I look at fish online, I start to crave sushi... It's really strange...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

xst3ph90x said:


> You wanna hear something weird... Everytime I look at fish online, I start to crave sushi... It's really strange...


:shock::shock::shock: Brooooookayyyyyyy lmfao random! Thats really, really strange. Lol I've never had any fish sushi so I don't even know if its good. I know the vegetable ones are bomb. 

Those are some pretty nice bettas :nicefish:

Lol and Roxanne, what a name. Is he pink due to blood vessels or something? Giant bettas??? I want one too, lol that sounds awesome.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, it IS kinda strange that I crave sushi after looking at fish...

I LOVE my bettas SO much! I think my boyfriend may be jealous! 

And yeah! I want a giant betta so badly. 










That's how big they are!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you checked on Aquabid? I would love to have a halfmoon but there isn't any place around me that has any. I wish Petsmart would carry them.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like ich or ick. (same thing different spelling)


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

What looks like ick? 

And they sell halfmoons at Petco but they don't really look like halfmoons, they look more like delta tails... Also, aquabid has some AMAZING fish, but sometimes they're so expensive! The halfmoons cost a lot of money and of course as usual... I'm broke.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aquabid, DOES have some beautiful fish. I think I'd rather buy mine at the petstore though. And you're right, Aquabid is very expensive. I don't have a Petco near me. I heard on another site that Petsmart had crowntail females but mine doesn't. I wonder if Petsart could special order...


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

If you ask Petsmart they might do a special order. I have both a PetCo and a Petsmart in my town, but I always go to PetCo because they have A LOT more stuff for fish and they have a better selection of bettas! Also my friend works there too so sometimes I can get discounts!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know one of the Petsmsmart managers so I may ask him. Yeah, Petco has a better variety of bettas. It's nice that you can get discounts.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

That's a good idea, if not, you may have to spare some extra money for a betta off of Aquabid. I plan on ordering one on Aquabid eventually because I want a halfmoon that looks like a halfmoon not a delta.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, so I'm really concerned. Roxanne has been very active in his new tank, but just a few minutes ago, he was just floating at the top of his tank, and I thought he was dead :BIGweepy:
I attacked his tank (viciously tapped it) and he didn't move until I almost shook the tank. So he finally moved, and then he just sat on the bottom. Now he's moving around a little more, but he still seems kind of still. I think he'll be ok, but I'm afraid that I'm going to wake up to a dead betta in the morning. 

Ok, so also... I was over at my friend's house today and I think her fish has swim bladder disorder. Her fish (Kurama), sometimes leans to the side when he swims and whenever he tries to go to the bottom of the tank, he floats back up. She's tried the pea a few times and she's seen his poop, so he's not constipated. This IS swim bladder right? And from what I hear there's no way to cure it right?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It DOES sound like swimbladder disorder. Has he ever been dropped, like when she was changing the water or anything? I have one that was dropped before I got him and he does that every now and then and he poops just fine.As for Roxanne, it may just be theshock of new surroundings. Just keep an eye on him. He sure is a pretty fish!


----------

